
Ask HN: Creative ways to share resources? - sharemywin
I trying to figure out creative ways to share resources without becoming a company or adding partners.
======
sharemywin
franchising, but let's say you came up with a great idea, test it out and it
works out great. You give it to the company, they give it to the others you
see nothing.

------
sharemywin
open source is one way but freeloaders bother me.

